# Carved Snake Slide Show



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Take a quick look at my little slide show on youtube of the carved snake walking canes I have done over the past year or so.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool Stixman! You are a talented snake handler!


----------

